# 2010 VW Jetta TDI Street Edition



## Fujicomo (Dec 6, 2006)

If no one was watching this I thought I would post it up. VW today announced that they will be releasing the TDI Jetta Street Editions. This was a concept car back at SEMA in 2008. There will be two versions released. The standard street edition and the TDI cup replica car.
The standard car will be a TDI Jetta sedan with 18" Charleston wheels, GLI breaks, suspension, sway bars and interior. Interior includes GLI plaid sport seats, black pillars and head liner, GLI gauge cluster and d shaped steering wheel and paddle shifters (for DSG of course).
The TDI Cup Replica car model includes all above plus TDI Cup Body Kit.
Options: DSG $1,100, Sunroof $1,000, Nav $1,790, Ipod $199, Matt Kit $215 and wing spoiler $495. The body kit can be bought seperatly for $2,350.

Starting price for the standard car is $24,990 (manual) and $27,340 for the full replica car. With only about 1500 available total. 
Colors: Laser Blue, Candy White, Black and Salsa Red.
If someone wants one let me know. They should go fast.
Here is a pic of the car from SEMA.








Thanks

_Modified by Fujicomo at 9:25 AM 10-29-2009_


_Modified by Fujicomo at 9:26 AM 10-29-2009_


----------



## imagine29028 (Mar 12, 2009)

Any way we can order this at our local dealership? Any date this is supposed to all go down?


----------



## Fujicomo (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: (imagine29028)*

Yes you can. They should arrive in early early 2010. If you want one I would contact someone early because they will go fast.


----------



## brad131a4 (May 21, 2003)

*Re: 2010 VW Jetta TDI Street Edition (Fujicomo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fujicomo* »_If no one was watching this I thought I would post it up. VW today announced that they will be releasing the TDI Jetta Street Editions. This was a concept car back at SEMA in 2008. There will be two versions released. The standard street edition and the TDI cup replica car.
The standard car will be a TDI Jetta sedan with 18" Charleston wheels, GLI breaks, suspension, sway bars and interior. Interior includes GLI plaid sport seats, black pillars and head liner, GLI gauge cluster and d shaped steering wheel and paddle shifters (for DSG of course).
The TDI Cup Replica car model includes all above plus TDI Cup Body Kit.
Options: DSG $1,100, Sunroof $1,000, Nav $1,790, Ipod $199, Matt Kit $215 and wing spoiler $495. The body kit can be bought seperatly for $2,350.

Starting price for the standard car is $24,990 (manual) and $27,340 for the full replica car. With only about 1500 available total. 
Colors: Laser Blue, Candy White, Black and Salsa Red.


Ok is it just me or do the numbers not add up on the options list? If I wanted to keep it manual and just add the body kit that equals the price of the full replica. 
Or is it the options will be added to the price of the cup replica total of 27,340. 
Not to sure but I think my brain is going with my age.


----------



## Fujicomo (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: 2010 VW Jetta TDI Street Edition (brad131a4)*

Its okay. I just broke down the option prices. The way they will be represented on the sticker is the base price plus the kit and any other options.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: 2010 VW Jetta TDI Street Edition (Fujicomo)*

Wow!!! I need this! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98golfdriver (Jan 1, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i humped it in the tailpipe @ waterfest
the engine specs are the same as a regular tdi correct


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (imagine29028)*


_Quote, originally posted by *imagine29028* »_Any way we can order this at our local dealership? Any date this is supposed to all go down?


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: 2010 VW Jetta TDI Street Edition (Fujicomo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fujicomo* »_Its okay. I just broke down the option prices. The way they will be represented on the sticker is the base price plus the kit and any other options.

THIS THREAD NEEDS MOAR PICS.


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (Fujicomo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *imagine29028* »_Any way we can order this at our local dealership? Any date this is supposed to all go down? 



_Quote, originally posted by *Fujicomo* »_Yes you can. They should arrive in early early 2010. If you want one I would contact someone early because they will go fast. 


THIS THREAD NEEDS MOAR PICS.


----------



## 98golfdriver (Jan 1, 2006)

*FV-QR*

drool


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

too bad they didn't include the R8 front brakes like the track cars.


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (patrikman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patrikman* »_too bad they didn't include the R8 front brakes like the track cars.

Easy upgrade if the r8 calipers can clear the stock wheels.


----------



## fuquar (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: 2010 VW Jetta TDI Street Edition (Fujicomo)*

Not to be a Debbie Downer or anything, but:
1. I saw the painted grill w/ plastic mesh inserts on the MkVI and I just don't think it looks good.
2. Those openings in the front bumper look huge, and way too over-sized. In addition, the body lines on the bumper don't seem to flow well.
Meh, maybe I'll feel different if I see it in person.


----------



## 98golfdriver (Jan 1, 2006)

*Re: 2010 VW Jetta TDI Street Edition (fuquar)*

Ive seen it personally Deb, I'm 95% sure that i'll be on the waiting list for one. correct me if I'm wrong, according to the description the street edition doesn't have the thunder bunny front bumper. so miss downer can get the street edition and I'll hold out for the replica


_Modified by 98golfdriver at 8:09 PM 11-4-2009_


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: 2010 VW Jetta TDI Street Edition (98golfdriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98golfdriver* »_Ive seen it personally Deb, so miss downer can get the street edition and I'll hold out for the replica.


----------



## BeBop! (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: 2010 VW Jetta TDI Street Edition (Fujicomo)*

I would like to see some interior pics please.


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: 2010 VW Jetta TDI Street Edition (BeBop!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeBop!* »_I would like to see some interior pics please.

Car doors were locked at SEMA.


----------

